# Having trouble cumming wtf?



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm currently taking tren ace test prop and mast but daily on a low dose I am out of caber gonna run some hcg for a few weeks since I've been on a while but just barely started blasting with test e 300 and DECA dropped the DECA cuz the known side effects but seems like I'm only getting off maybe once a day unlike before when it was 4-5+ so idk? Any ideas? Other than caber just started blasting so idk. Prior I was EOD on the blend?
Thanks
P


----------



## psych (Jan 8, 2014)

Like decreased libido or you take to long to bust a nut?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

How long has tren been used .  ?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 8, 2014)

using an a.i.? if you just started blasting test then estrogen may have gone up as well


----------



## BIG D (Jan 8, 2014)

tren can cause this if im not mistaken. i cant tell you why unfortunately....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ib since late sept/ oct and no half the time I'm just going completely fucking limp and she's starting her tri-polar disorder thinking everything under the sun other than the truth. Libidos fine I am not as horny ad usual but I still get ragers all day long. Ai I have something I got from iv but it didnt have a label it was supposed to be an so I believe but idk its been so long and I ran out if my other ai. And yes I know tren can cause very difficult nutting hence the csber I ran out of had me fuckin like a pornstar


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 8, 2014)

isn't the caber used as a depression drug? effecting brain chemistry? ...May need to wean off it..or back on...more carefully


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

Caber is much safer as far as side effects over prami from what I've read and experienced personally. Idk about that I just know what I read to use and tried both caber was much better and not as many sides. I have no idea on the depression portion but I'm open to learning new shit always so I'll look em up to see what they're actually used for thanks for the input


----------



## psych (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm confused by your post, what exactly are you running right now?

Also you're just going soft during sex?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes going soft during sex and having problems cumming.

The first 3 are a blend
Test prop
Mast prop
Tren ace

Var 100 mgs/ day
Test e 300mgs 2x a week
Was taking DECA dropped it cuz of the well known DECA dick


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 8, 2014)

Doses


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tren 50
Prop 50
Mast 50 
Ed

And DECA was 300 2x a week


----------



## OMAR (Jan 8, 2014)

You have been on for over three months?  Also how old are you?  Nutting once a day sounds pretty normal to me.  4 to 5 Times a day would make sense if you were 18.  

But I'm in my 40s so WTF do I know.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

33


----------



## psych (Jan 8, 2014)

You can't just give it a few smacks then get going again?  Or is ready to go then out of no where it stops and goes limp? If that's the case you probaly need a bigger condom, if you're even using one.  Or your girl has to try harder to keep you focused.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

I was eod and then wanted to blast for a while and yes I usually have a very high sex drive FYI


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe its the focused portion idk tren changes me I like weird sex orgies one girl 3 guy type of shit squirters etc dp is that weird I know tren does weird shit to some people just curious?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2014)

And yes I go limp changing positions she just needs.to give up the anal lol


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 8, 2014)

Deca probably caused it and it's been 2 weeks since you last injected deca. Probably gonna take a month or longer. I've been through it had buddies go through It. You'll come back It just takes some time. Proviron might get ypu back up and running. On a side note that's shit load of test (over a gram). I doubt you are getting much benefit from the tren at all. Probably just getting the sides from it. I love tren it's my favorite compound but for the best results you want your test dose to be low. TRT low.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 9, 2014)

are you running any finasteride?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

psych said:


> You can't just give it a few smacks then get going again?  Or is ready to go then out of no where it stops and goes limp? If that's the case you probaly need a bigger condom, if you're even using one.  Or your girl has to try harder to keep you focused.



I have good luck with a ball peen hammer on mid shank and if that doesnt work out comes the roofys to shut her up.  
 " Give it a few smacks?"  ROFGLOL.... ...  gotta be an Eddieism....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> are you running any finasteride?



Tren stupid ..   lol. :banghead:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2014)

O wow I've been sipping on.some whiskey fuck my intelligence right now lol


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally is a dick killer n more ways than one that's why I was asking


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 9, 2014)

Fina.   Damn spell check


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol..


----------



## zoey101fan (Jan 9, 2014)

Prami should fix you up.  sub it out for caber.

Prami is better than viagra at keeping you hard.  caber is known for making you take a very long time to cum especially if you're overdoing it.

Prami is better than caber in about every single way if you can stomach it.


----------



## psych (Jan 9, 2014)

You just need to have a "fluffer" on set/in the bed room.


----------



## psych (Jan 9, 2014)

Goin chub changing positions isn't a weird thing.  Like if you're jerking off and the phone rings, you get up to answer it, then go back to the lap top, you're going to be not as hard....it's all focus.


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 9, 2014)

Agreed fluffer.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2014)

Only if the fluffers names are psych or populus54 y'all can take turns to give your jaws a break lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm currently taking tren ace test prop and mast but daily on a low dose I am out of caber gonna run some hcg for a few weeks since I've been on a while but just barely started blasting with test e 300 and DECA dropped the DECA cuz the known side effects but seems like I'm only getting off maybe once a day unlike before when it was 4-5+ so idk? Any ideas? Other than caber just started blasting so idk. Prior I was EOD on the blend?
> Thanks
> 
> LOL 5x......Where do u find the time.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2014)

A couple times a Night before bed lunch sometimes she'd cum home for her lunch morning sometimes wake up in the middle of the night. Really it adds up quick


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Only if the fluffers names are psych or populus54 y'all can take turns to give your jaws a break lol



Very considerate of you sir.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 9, 2014)

And up your mast dose. More dht = more wood.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh plus Asian porn. ? It works 60% of the time every time.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> And up your mast dose. More dht = more wood.



Will definitely try that what would you say 600mgs/wk?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2014)

Asians don't really do it for me so...... Now give me an Eastern European woman or Russian its in like donkey king but no Asian's I find very few attractive don't hate in me for that just my opinion


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Psych is killen the correct answers on this ..but he forgot the caverject .


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Asians don't really do it for me so...... Now give me an Eastern European woman or Russian its in like donkey king but no Asian's I find very few attractive don't hate in me for that just my opinion


No hate.  Actually I'm married to a woman from Poland :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 9, 2014)

And 600mgs a week is just about perfect.  My sweet  is 100mgs a day.


----------



## kiddbiggdogg (Jan 9, 2014)

I had the same problem running similar gear....dropped the tren upped the test and couple weeks back to normal.


----------



## psych (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Only if the fluffers names are psych or populus54 y'all can take turns to give your jaws a break lol



Populus54 can go first, I'll be moral support.....YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 9, 2014)

psych said:


> Populus54 can go first, I'll be moral support.....YOU CAN DO IT!!!!




You can do it montage. - YouTube


----------



## psych (Jan 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Psych is killen the correct answers on this ..but he forgot the caverject .



I have given young guys shit for complaining about "pip". I mean you're taking test don't be a fuckin pussy, BUT injecting into my cock....NO FUCKIN WAY!!!!   

What ever happened to just havin your girl suck it between positions?  I mean it's kinda like baking a cake, you take it out of the oven to see if it's done, have someone taste it, and put that fucker right back in there


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 10, 2014)

psych said:


> Populus54 can go first, I'll be moral support.....YOU CAN DO IT!!!!




  Thanks bud. There sure is a lot of considerate people on this board. 
So let me get it strait, phoenixk2 wants me to fluff him up and you want to watch. Very tempting but I think I might have to pass I don't want anyone to get jealous. I appreciate the offers though.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 10, 2014)

Populus54 said:


> Thanks bud. There sure is a lot of considerate people on this board.
> So let me get it strait, phoenixk2 wants me to fluff him up and you want to watch. Very tempting but I think I might have to pass I don't want anyone to get jealous. I appreciate the offers though.



Phoe2006 but hey whatever lol


----------



## psych (Jan 10, 2014)

Populus54 said:


> Thanks bud. There sure is a lot of considerate people on this board.
> So let me get it strait, phoenixk2 wants me to fluff him up and you want to watch. Very tempting but I think I might have to pass I don't want anyone to get jealous. I appreciate the offers though.



Bra I'm sure ya wicked awesome at it, don't be some humble.  I got you!  And i'm not gonna watch, i'm gonna film. Watchin through an HD lens is soooooo not gay. Besides his girls gonna be there hence the fluffer.  If she wasn't there then it's just gay porn.....or guys who showed up really early to a shoot and are just warming up.  FUCK THIS IS GROSS LOL


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 10, 2014)

psych said:


> Bra I'm sure ya wicked awesome at it, don't be some humble.  I got you!  And i'm not gonna watch, i'm gonna film. Watchin through an HD lens is soooooo not gay. Besides his girls gonna be there hence the fluffer.  If she wasn't there then it's just gay porn.....or guys who showed up really early to a shoot and are just warming up.  FUCK THIS IS GROSS LOL



Yea this went downhill fast


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2014)

Watched Dr.Psych tonite. Heres his recap. 


Potency E.D. Treatment Options - YouTube


----------



## psych (Jan 10, 2014)

No joke. My brother is a doctor and in med school his cadaver had a penis motor thing that would give the guy an erection when he was alive.  Thing is it still worked, so when my brother walked away from his dissection people would turn his cadavers motor on, so my brother had to come back to an aroused/dead/half carved up old guy.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 15, 2014)

Tren and deca both are 19Nor compounds, which elevate prolactin levels and cause the side effects your getting, caber or prami is used to regulate prolactin levels, get some more caber nd just like pop54 said, get some proviron too, it gets harsh running two 19nors....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm actually since dropped the DECA and even with the tren I'm golden brothers but thnx for all the input


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2014)

psych said:


> You can't just give it a few smacks then get going again?  Or is ready to go then out of no where it stops and goes limp? If that's the case you probaly need a bigger condom, if you're even using one.  Or your girl has to try harder to keep you focused.



Ha ha ha   "just smack it" !   In swear i'm getting a snare drum 
for the psych punch lines. Dude is hilarious!   
T


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I have good luck with a ball peen hammer on mid shank and if that doesnt work out comes the roofys to shut her up.
> " Give it a few smacks?"  ROFGLOL.... ...  gotta be an Eddieism....



Turbo this is by far my favorite and funniest comment 
P


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2014)

Caverject/ Psych and IB I have a funny "lost in mexico" caverject story.
Tell ya that one in person.3 things 1 high androgens check .Low but not too low estro check . Prolactin not elevated check like. Get yoursef a hot black girl.
I'm having my 10th anniversery with wife 3 in march . Still turns me on like 
our first year. Though I did ask could we bring a "fluffer" girl in just in case .
She was cool with the request and didn't fluff my jaw .
I will say if I'm in a heavy size/strength gain mode I will select sexually inhibitting coupounds on purpose. Nothing worse than test eq masteron or proviron with light ai and .5 mg caber 2x week . Add in the chronic and we have a problem.Nothing more annoying than needing to nut 4-5 times daily.
Light amounts of tren ace with light prolactin inhibitor is awesome. 
Nothing worse than being horney as all hell but stuck witha gumby semi.
I know some guys bitch about eq and sex but I find if there are no "offending" compounds in a combo Eq really helps things along well. My angry inch turns into my angry inch and a quarter.  Oh happy day!!!!  T


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2014)

Too funny


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Ib remind me to tell youabout the time I got invited to a porn shoot in cali.
Director was chi chi larou. Had to sleep with the lights on for weeks!!!
T


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ha ha wtf? Did ur butt get violated t or did they ask u to be the male fluffer lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL.
 Missed that post T.. phoe is your junk still in the trunk or is it back trolling for suckers . ..T seems to have a line on hot spots.


----------

